# Cohutta HOG Hunt?



## jp94 (Feb 1, 2011)

Is anyone going to try and hunt the Cohutta WMA hog hunt this weekend?


----------



## jbart665 (Feb 1, 2011)

*jbart*

thinking about going this weekend have you ever hog hunted there?


----------



## nkbigdog (Feb 1, 2011)

I would love to but can't walk far anymore due to health.  I live on Fort Mountain real close just wish I could do it.  Good luck I do know you will be in for a climb.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 1, 2011)

I have only been there a few times and I ran into them once. I saw a Big Black and White pig right on the side of the road right at dark, on my way out.......this thing looked like a farm pig and was absolutely HUGE!!  I do not believe I could have lifted it in the back of my truck, no way!  ...........it just walked off like I annoyed it

Wish I could go...........no chance


----------



## snook24 (Feb 2, 2011)

im gonna try but the new lady friend is already complaining about my hunting...hope she stops it would be nice for this one to stick around haha


----------



## weekender (Feb 2, 2011)

ditch that one and find another snook24,


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 2, 2011)

snook, i am with weekender... sorry!  if your gonna ditch her, better now, before she's entitled to 50%...

jp, if you go, just remember this... you better be in shape. should you get something... that place is billygoat country. at lest have a hand cart if possible, some of the drags will put a hurtin' on ya.

good luck if you go.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Feb 2, 2011)

What weapons are legal for this, and is Sunday cool for that?
Or late Saturday?


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 2, 2011)

weekender said:


> ditch that one and find another snook24,



X 2!!!! SORRY DEBRA! But when a woman affect your hunting, she gotta go!


----------



## Greaserbilly (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone going Sunday? Want to meet up?
Tried meeting up with some last weekend, didn't find em tho :/


----------



## snook24 (Feb 2, 2011)

lol yeah I know but The true test is deer season so we will see what happens


----------



## Greaserbilly (Feb 2, 2011)

Feel free to PM me with answers to both my questions


----------



## nkbigdog (Feb 2, 2011)

snook24 said:


> im gonna try but the new lady friend is already complaining about my hunting...hope she stops it would be nice for this one to stick around haha



I have been with the same woman for 37 yrs.  We have a clear understanding I love to hunt and fish.  If that is a problem there are others out there.  If I get rid of the one I am with, so be it.  I will not give up my hunting or fishing, this I can do with peace. No nagging, complaining, or pain.  At my age in life you realize life is to short, Love hard play hard and then it over.  Follow your heart make the choice!!!! Sorry I got on a soapbox.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Feb 2, 2011)

Um, about the hog hunt? I am quite interested in it


----------



## blackbear (Feb 2, 2011)

What are the dates/days for this hunt this year?


----------



## Rabbit (Feb 2, 2011)

blackbear said:


> what are the dates/days for this hunt this year?


 
2/4 - 2/10


----------



## blackbear (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks,Iam gonna go then if it dont snow


----------



## deadend (Feb 2, 2011)

Gonna be there Sunday lord willin' and the creek don't rise.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 2, 2011)

Can we camp at the grassy lake campground on this hunt?
If not,where can we camp?
Iam wanting to go for a few days and tent camp/hunt...


----------



## deadend (Feb 2, 2011)

blackbear said:


> Can we camp at the grassy lake campground on this hunt?
> If not,where can we camp?
> Iam wanting to go for a few days and tent camp/hunt...



I think the gate will still be closed up there but I may be wrong.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 2, 2011)

deadend said:


> I think the gate will still be closed up there but I may be wrong.



correct, w cowpen is still closed from the junction with fs 630 (mill cr. rd) to fs 68 . no goin to the top this time of year.


----------



## jp94 (Feb 3, 2011)

Greaserbilly said:


> What weapons are legal for this, and is Sunday cool for that?
> Or late Saturday?



Centerfire rifles are legal for this special hog hunt. Also hunter orange is required.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Feb 3, 2011)

jp94 said:


> Centerfire rifles are legal for this special hog hunt. Also hunter orange is required.



How about handguns? I intend on possibly bowhunting, but would REEEEEEEEEEaly like some kind of backup if I run across something else, or my arrow just wounds.


Anyone wanna meet up there, shake some hands, and move out from there on Sunday?


----------



## BoShank (Feb 3, 2011)

jp94 is the cohutta slayer!!!

The important thing to remember when hunting on Cohutta is to have good scouts.  Sometimes I get so carried away with scouting I don't even hunt.

Mainly because I'm too lazy.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 3, 2011)

If you go up the holly creek rd. way..is the check station still there?also if you go past the check station at holly and continue until the road forks,,you guess the road going towards the grassy  lake/lookout tower area will be closed?
I haven't been up that way in awhile is why i ask..Thanks for any info..also does the north end still have a check station and do i need to go in that way to it from Tennga.?I gotta find my old map..


----------



## Greaserbilly (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm interested in this as well. If I remember correctly WMAs aren't labelled, signposted, and it's a BUGGER to find anyone else therein.


Would I be better served walking through the WMA or bringing a climber and staying put, using a hog call?


----------



## blackbear (Feb 3, 2011)

walk to find the best sign or scout/hunt a area then go back in with a stand set up on best found sign,,,,unless if you have a honey hole allready or know a good stand spot.... then stand hunt would work best for sure ...good luck!
Hey i had a crazy mean wild hog try to climb the tree and git' me outta my stand one year muzzle loader hunting on top of Iron mt...sure was glad i was off the ground when that stupid hawken misfired in the rain...


----------



## Greaserbilly (Feb 3, 2011)

What's the best time of day to hunt these critters? Given I'd get there crack o'dawn, do I have to be set up for a mostly nocturnal animal @ dawn? 

Or are they most active, as someone else suggested to me, in the afternoon?


----------



## BoShank (Feb 3, 2011)

I have never killed a hog on Cohutta but have killed more than I can count in Middle Ga.  They seem to move about the same as deer in my opinion.  Morning or afternoon but really anytime if you are in the right place.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 3, 2011)

General rule is ...first 2 hours of seeing light is best until around 12:00 and then from 3:00 until last couple hours right at dark best,,,but on a wma hunt all day long is good because of increase hunter activity....take a sandwich and water and stay all day


----------



## Greaserbilly (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. Never been successful, but also - total noob.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 3, 2011)

Look around water/creeks or saddles/funnels/huge laurel thickets....good luck!


----------



## Greaserbilly (Feb 3, 2011)

blackbear said:


> Look around water/creeks or saddles/funnels/huge laurel thickets....good luck!



Thanks. I'll look at an aerial map and see if a backup pistol is legal there, and I'm good on both counts!


----------



## Greaserbilly (Feb 3, 2011)

Gah. Due to church requirements I'm gonna be leaving Atlanta LATE. Be there about 11-12noon, looks like.

Worth going, still?

Centerfire rifle: limited to .22, or is any centerfire rifle allowed? I understand any centerfire weapon means a centerfire pistol is also acceptable.


----------



## snook24 (Feb 4, 2011)

gotta work sat now due to rain today but will be there sunday good luck to everyone


----------



## Greaserbilly (Feb 5, 2011)

snook24 said:


> gotta work sat now due to rain today but will be there sunday good luck to everyone



Be there later Sunday, in the afternoon. Good luck to anyone else.


----------



## jp94 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have seen very little sign the last two days. Boshank and i scouted pretty late into the day Friday. All the sign was scattered. Trail cameras I put out 3 weeks ago did not have a single pig picture. I would advise covering as much ground as possible.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Feb 6, 2011)

Didn't see a pig.

Saw what might have been turkey sign. Not sure.


----------



## deadend (Feb 6, 2011)

Greaserbilly said:


> Didn't see a pig.
> 
> Saw what might have been turkey sign. Not sure.



Where'd you end up going? We covered about 6 miles.  Lots of post rain sign but no pigs still occupying those areas.  REALLY just on a post season deer scouting mission however.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Feb 7, 2011)

deadend said:


> Where'd you end up going? We covered about 6 miles.  Lots of post rain sign but no pigs still occupying those areas.  REALLY just on a post season deer scouting mission however.



Up Mill Creek Road. Only way I knew to get there.
My biggest problem is not knowing where to go to find different kinds of animals - so I'm just wandering aimlessly.


----------



## xhunterx (Feb 7, 2011)

Holly creek road up past checking station is open to top of potato patch mtn.  its gated going on out the top toward lake conasauga and also gated going out toward watson gap.  hunter orange is required, centerfire rifles and archery equipment is allowed. if your wanting to use a 22, you can use it anytime during small game season for hogs on cohutta.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Feb 7, 2011)

xhunterx said:


> Holly creek road up past checking station is open to top of potato patch mtn.  its gated going on out the top toward lake conasauga and also gated going out toward watson gap.  hunter orange is required, centerfire rifles and archery equipment is allowed. if your wanting to use a 22, you can use it anytime during small game season for hogs on cohutta.



Well, only til the 9th. After that, .22 and bow/arrow or muzzleloader only.


----------



## handfull (Feb 8, 2011)

How did weekend hunt turn out - anyone get one???


----------

